# Is The Tote Bag In Leather Size Small Heavy?



## jackie100

I want to get it to carry laptop around etc but I heard that it's very heavy as it's grained leather.

Can anyone confirm if this is generally considered a heavy bag?

Also is there a huge weight difference between the leather, canvas and jacquard?


----------



## baghabitz34

Are you near a store so you can try the bags on? Heavy is really subjective.
I have the jacquard and leather. The jacquard is a little lighter. However I don’t find the leather heavy.
What size laptop are you planning to carry in it?


----------



## jackie100

baghabitz34 said:


> Are you near a store so you can try the bags on? Heavy is really subjective.
> I have the jacquard and leather. The jacquard is a little lighter. However I don’t find the leather heavy.
> What size laptop are you planning to carry in it?



Thanks! It looks like they are mostly sold out where I live. I actually ordered the jacquard one as well (beige with black lettering) as well as a leather one and then decide which one to put in there.

I have a Dell XPS 13 and it's just  (11.65 x 7.83 x 0.59 inches)


----------



## jackie100

Ok, I received it and this bag feels way too heavy, especially after my laptop is in it. I am going to return it


----------

